# Another newbie.



## Gavr6alar (May 26, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm Gav and I have just brought my first TT. It's a 3.2 v6 convertible with a manual box. I've had a few other audis, mk1 golf, corrodo vr6 and 2 golf vr6s to name a few. I'm glad to be here and hope to get to know some of you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gav, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Gavr6alar (May 26, 2020)

Friendly forum then?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gavr6alar said:


> Friendly forum them?


Hi, Not 100% :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Gavr6alar (May 26, 2020)

Lol, maybe they have changed. Been out the game 6 or 7 years.


----------



## Gavr6alar (May 26, 2020)

I used to have a mk3 xr3i 25 years ago.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gavr6alar said:


> I used to have a mk3 xr3i 25 years ago.


Hi Gav, Yes we are a friendly lot on here.
I've had my 82 5 speed XR3 from new, over 38 years now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gavr6alar (May 26, 2020)

Wow that's amazing. I loved that car. Ok well I'll hold my judgement :wink:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Gavr6alar* - If your new Roadster is a Mk2, you may find this post worth a read -

*The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


----------

